# مــدينــة الصــداقــة



## lovely dove (8 مايو 2009)

*[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]






 مدينة الصداقة 


لابد أن نعرف موقع مدينة الصداقة ثم نفهم ماهو هذا الشعور[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]مدينة الصداقة موجودة في كل بقعة بالأرض


هي مدينة جميلة ولكن للأسف أصبح من النادر السكن فيها لعدم اتباع قواعدها وقوانينها ومعرفة طرقها[/FONT]​ [FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]وهي مدينة تقع في جزيرة الوفاء والتي توجد بمحيط المحبة








 هل اشتقتم لتعرفوا على ماذا تحتوي مدينة الصداقة
اتعلم ان للصداقه الوان !!! نعم الوان








ان وجدنا في مدينة الصداقه
حب وفرح وسلام
وجدنا فيها كذالك
تنافس شريف وحزن كتعبير عن المشاعر وكتمان لاسرار الصديق







 وبذالك

الأزرق : أسرار يحتفظ بها الأصدقاء في صندوق ثمين لايظهر لأحد غيرهم


الأخضر : سلام وأمان بينهم فلا يخاف أحد من الآخر


الأسود : أحزان تقع اذا لمس أحد الأصدقاء سوء فتجد الباقي يبكون من أجله


الأحمر : حب لامثيل له



الأصفر : منافسة على الخير بينهم وتشجيع بعضهم البعض



البرتقالي : فرح ومشاركة بالمناسبات السعيدة


البنفسجي : مشاعر جميلة تربط بين الأصدقاء


البني : هدوء وراحة تقع في اجتماعاتهم







 هذه هي محتويات المدينة الرائعة التي يجب أن توجد في كل بيت بمدينة الصداقة
ويجب ان يكون شعرك في هذه المدينة


من أهم قواعد المدينة:






1- الصدق وهي الكلمة التي اقبست منها اسم المدينة &الصداقة&

2- الوفاء وهي من ضمن محتويات الصدق

3- الحب الذي لايحتاج الى تعريف

4- الأمانة في معاملاتك مع الأصدقاء

5- الهدايا وهي مهمة جدا في مدينة الصداقة

6- المشاركة اذا أن أهل المدينة لا يعيشوا يومهم بفرحهم وأحزانهم الا مع أصدقائهم


ومن المخالفات الرسمية التي سوف تكلفك الكثير

1-الكذب 

 2- الغدر

3- الكره

4- الأنانية

5- البخل

 6- اللامبالاة







 و الأن هـــل تستطيع العيش بهذه المدينة...؟[/FONT]​  
منقوول​*


----------



## ابو فيرونيكا (8 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليك بجد موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا بيبو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 مايو 2009)

> - الوفاء وهي من ضمن محتويات الصدق
> 
> 3- الحب الذي لايحتاج الى تعريف
> 
> 4- الأمانة في معاملاتك مع الأصدقاء



*موضوع جميل 
مرسي يا ميمو

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

*[font=tahoma,sans-serif]- الأمانة في معاملاتك مع الأصدقاء


[/font]*
جميل جداااا يا بيبو

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الاروع

ربنا يبارك حياتك*[font=tahoma,sans-serif]
[/font]*


----------



## white rose (8 مايو 2009)

موضوح حلو كتير بيبو

الرب يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل جداا
وفعلا الصداقة جاية من الصدق
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 مايو 2009)

موضوع حلو قوي يابوبا
شكرا ياجميل علي الموضوع​


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> شكرا ليك بجد موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك



مرسي كتير ابو فيرونيكا لمرورك العطر 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا بيبو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



مرسي كتير ياكوكو لمرورك العطر 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> موضوع جميل
> مرسي يا ميمو
> 
> الرب يباركك



مرسي كتير ياراجعه لمرورك العطر 
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> *[font=tahoma,sans-serif]الأمانة في معاملاتك مع الأصدقاء
> 
> 
> [/font]*
> ...




مرسي كتير ياكليمو لمرورك العطر 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> موضوح حلو كتير بيبو
> 
> الرب يباركك


 
مرسي كتير ياوايت روس  لمرورك العطر 
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> موضوع جمييل جداا
> وفعلا الصداقة جاية من الصدق
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي كتير ياسندريلا  لمرورك العطر 
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> شكرا بيبو
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ودمتى بود



مرسي كتير ياوليم لمرورك العطر 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> موضوع حلو قوي يابوبا
> شكرا ياجميل علي الموضوع


 


مرسي كتير يابيشو لمرورك العطر 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (9 مايو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا بيبو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا بيبو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



مرسي كتير يانرمو ياقمر لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## just member (9 مايو 2009)

*مدينة الصداقة*

[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*لابد أن نعرف موقع مدينة الصداقة ثم نفهم ماهو هذا الشعور*[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*مدينة الصداقة موجودة في كل بقعة بالأرض


هي مدينة جميلة ولكن للأسف أصبح من النادر السكن فيها لعدم اتباع قواعدها وقوانينها ومعرفة طرقها*[/font]
[font=tahoma,sans-serif]*وهي مدينة تقع في جزيرة الوفاء والتي توجد بمحيط المحبة



هل اشتقتم لتعرفوا على ماذا تحتوي مدينة الصداقة
اتعلم ان للصداقه الوان !!! نعم الوان



ان وجدنا في مدينة الصداقه
حب وفرح وسلام
وجدنا فيها كذالك
تنافس شريف وحزن كتعبير عن المشاعر وكتمان لاسرار الصديق


وبذالك
الأزرق : أسرار يحتفظ بها الأصدقاء في صندوق ثمين لايظهر لأحد غيرهم


الأخضر : سلام وأمان بينهم فلا يخاف أحد من الآخر


الأسود : أحزان تقع اذا لمس أحد الأصدقاء سوء فتجد الباقي يبكون من أجله


الأحمر : حب لامثيل له



الأصفر : منافسة على الخير بينهم وتشجيع بعضهم البعض



البرتقالي : فرح ومشاركة بالمناسبات السعيدة


البنفسجي : مشاعر جميلة تربط بين الأصدقاء


البني : هدوء وراحة تقع في اجتماعاتهم


هذه هي محتويات المدينة الرائعة التي يجب أن توجد في كل بيت بمدينة الصداقة
ويجب ان يكون شعرك في هذه المدينة


**من أهم قواعد المدينة:
1- الصدق وهي الكلمة التي اقبست منها اسم المدينة &الصداقة&
2- الوفاء وهي من ضمن محتويات الصدق
3- الحب الذي لايحتاج الى تعريف
4- الأمانة في معاملاتك مع الأصدقاء
5- الهدايا وهي مهمة جدا في مدينة الصداقة
6- المشاركة اذا أن أهل المدينة لا يعيشوا يومهم بفرحهم وأحزانهم الا مع أصدقائهم

ومن المخالفات الرسمية التي سوف تكلفك الكثير
1-الكذب
2- الغدر
3- الكره
4- الأنانية
5- البخل
6- اللامبالاة


 و الأن هـــل تستطيع العيش *[/font]​


----------



## candy shop (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: مدينة الصداقة*

كلام جميل اووووووووووووووووووووووووى يا جوجو

شكرااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: مدينة الصداقة*

جميل جدا جدا 
الصاقة من احلى الاشياء فى الدنيا بس لما تكون صداقة حقيقية بعيد عن اى مصلحة 
شكرا اخويا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## cross of jesus (9 مايو 2009)

*2- الوفاء وهي من ضمن محتويات الصدق

3- الحب الذي لايحتاج الى تعريف

4- الأمانة في معاملاتك مع الأصدقاء

ميرسى يا بيبو على المعانى الجميله

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

> *2**- الوفاء وهي من ضمن محتويات الصدق
> 
> 3- الحب الذي لايحتاج الى تعريف
> 
> ...



مرسي ياcross of jesus  لمرورك 
نورتي الموضوع ياقمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2009)

*رد: مدينة الصداقة*


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: مدينة الصداقة*


موضوع رائع وكلام جميل يا جوجو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: مدينة الصداقة*

بجد روعة أخي الحبيب
من لم يَزُر هذه المدينة ولا مرة في حياته
فقد فَقَدَ طعماً لا يمكن وصفه له بالكلمات...
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: مدينة الصداقة*

موضوع رائع وكلام جميل يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2009)

*سهلة صدقيني تعيشي
مرسيه ليكي يا بوبا
موضوع جميييييييل 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مايو 2009)

*




لابد أن نعرف موقع مدينة الصداقة ثم نفهم ماهو هذا الشعور
مدينة الصداقة موجودة في كل بقعة بالأرض


هي مدينة جميلة ولكن للأسف أصبح من النادر السكن فيها لعدم اتباع قواعدها وقوانينها ومعرفة طرقها
وهي مدينة تقع في جزيرة الوفاء والتي توجد بمحيط المحبة



هل اشتقتم لتعرفوا على ماذا تحتوي مدينة الصداقة
اتعلم ان للصداقه الوان !!! نعم الوان



ان وجدنا في مدينة الصداقه
حب وفرح وسلام
وجدنا فيها كذالك
تنافس شريف وحزن كتعبير عن المشاعر وكتمان لاسرار الصديق


وبذالك

الأزرق : أسرار يحتفظ بها الأصدقاء في صندوق ثمين لايظهر لأحد غيرهم


الأخضر : سلام وأمان بينهم فلا يخاف أحد من الآخر


الأسود : أحزان تقع اذا لمس أحد الأصدقاء سوء فتجد الباقي يبكون من أجله


الأحمر : حب لامثيل له



الأصفر : منافسة على الخير بينهم وتشجيع بعضهم البعض



البرتقالي : فرح ومشاركة بالمناسبات السعيدة


البنفسجي : مشاعر جميلة تربط بين الأصدقاء


البني : هدوء وراحة تقع في اجتماعاتهم


هذه هي محتويات المدينة الرائعة التي يجب أن توجد في كل بيت بمدينة الصداقة
ويجب ان يكون شعرك في هذه المدينة


من أهم قواعد المدينة :

1- الصدق وهي الكلمة التي اقبست منها اسم المدينة &الصداقة&
2- الوفاء وهي من ضمن محتويات الصدق
3- الحب الذي لايحتاج الى تعريف
4- الأمانة في معاملاتك مع الأصدقاء
5- الهدايا وهي مهمة جدا في مدينة الصداقة
6- المشاركة اذا أن أهل المدينة لا يعيشوا يومهم بفرحهم وأحزانهم الا مع أصدقائهم

ومن المخالفات الرسمية التي سوف تكلفك الكثير :

1-الكذب
2- الغدر
3- الكره
4- الأنانية
5- البخل
6- اللامبالاة


 و الأن هـــل تستطيع العيش بهذه المدينة...؟​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييل يا ميكى
واكيييييد اى حد يتمنى انه يعيش فى مدينة الصداقة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مايو 2009)

*مرورك هو الاحلي

شكرا ليكي بنت العدرا

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

mikel coco

جميل كلامك عن الصداقة ومدينة الصداقة

شكراااا على الموضوع القيم 

الرب يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (18 مايو 2009)

*موضوعك راااااااااائع يا ميكي
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مايو 2009)

ويلكم باك ياباشا 

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا مايكل 

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2009)

*نتمني فعلا اننا نكون مستحقين نعيش في مدينه الصداقه بكل معانيها الحقيقه*
*تسلم ايدك يا مايكل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ليكم علي مروركم الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2009)

*رووووووووووعة يا مايكل
مرسيه ليك 
ربنا يحافظ عليك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

